
Beyond the Bitcoin Bubble - kertof
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/16/magazine/beyond-the-bitcoin-bubble.html?_r=0
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16158463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16158463)

240+ points

